# Opening Day Catch Paint Creek! 4-28-12



## Jursini33 (May 8, 2012)

Done a lot of manistee fishing but never really messed with paint creek until this year! Glad I did when I went out opening day and hooked into 2 great fish. 26" Steel Head 6lbs and 31" Rainbow Trout 11lbs! Excited to know these fish are their!

Pics under my profile.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Great fish! Wow! What did you get them on?


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Both appear to be steelhead, not trying to take away from your catch. Nice fish.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Roger That said:


> Both appear to be steelhead, not trying to take away from your catch. Nice fish.


Yeah I looked at the gallery. Both steelhead dropbacks. Congrats!


----------



## Jursini33 (May 8, 2012)

Yea I couldn't figure out the second one. Thanks though! Both were a great fight. 1/16 oz spinners bright colors worked great.


----------

